# IIS on Windows Server 2003



## wookies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I got a problem, whenever i login to my IIS Server using Remote Access or VPN the sites that are currently viewed by the users is not available, but when i logout, it returns to normal. Any suggestions or solution for this.

Thanks


----------

